# Jane's Betta Journal



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Nov 7th- I Impulse buy a purple veiltail who I named Orian who was sick fro mthe start so I kept him in a 3 week quarantine tank. :surprise:


Nov 9th- I impulse buy again on a platinum and red Crowntail, Pisces with tail nipping problems. Completely healthy I move him to the 3 gallon I had set up. :surprise:


Nov 15th- Pisces tail is 3 times larger at his crown-ends! :grin2:
Orian is beginning to look up


Nov 20th- Pisces begins to Marble to a black. :surprise:


Nov 26th- Pisces tears a small piece of his tail but it's already 5x the length of when I got him (heals over-night just a clear spot now getting color back) and His marbling increases. :grin2:
Orian is going down-hill fast at this point, can not stop bleeding his gills are now red his colors are duller his tail is shredded. :serious:


Nov 27th- we end up euthanizing Orian :crying:
Pisces looks better then ever with even more marbling! :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Dec 1- Decide that on Saturday or Sunday we go to town to buy a new betta and a larger tank and maybe even start a community tank?! :wink3:


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Pisces This morning, His gorgeous tail and marbling is visible in these pics! with a nice little flaring pic  (last pic from last week this why crown-ends are shorter)


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

Dec 7- I ordered a Super red koi HMPK from Ariel Lee, I named him Libra! He got a 5 gallon and I also ordered a driftwood, silk plant and Artificial AQ grass!

Dec 9-I go to Walmart and end buying another betta, this time a Blue and pink pearl orchid CT. I named him Gemini.

Dec 10- Libra arrives with his silk plant in great health and just as beautiful and bossy as promised!

Dec 12- 5 gal tank arrives! I set it up instantly and do a in fish cycle.

Dec 17- Go Petco to get a HM Dumbo Betta, some platys, guppies, white cloud minnows, cardinal tetra and a 10-20 gal community tank!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

EDIT!: ^^^^^

DEC 17- got snowed in

DEC 19- Go to walmart, Dad talks me into a gorgeous green crowntail, Perseus, Capricornus, Aries, Aquarius, virgo? IDK! What should I name this dude?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I think Capricorn suits him best! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## OrionPiscesLove (Nov 27, 2016)

well now it's a tie between Virgo and Capricorn haha.


----------

